# Looking for loofas



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok I've been reading some of the threads on here about loofa/luffa sponges and have visited and called lots of local stores looking for them. If I find them they have strings attached or they don't carry them. Where is everyone getting your loofas?? Linda


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Dollar stores and the string come out if you cut it...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In Conroe, they have the dollar store (Everything's $1 or something like that  right next to Annas Linens, Academy, across from Ryans and Walmart and Sams (on 336 loop). They have them in giant boxes, they have none as of yesterday because I bought the whole box. When they get more in, and don't expect them to answer the phone and tell you anything  you can have the next box  I have never called and been told the truth, so just use anytime I go to Kroger to get my sunflower oil as a chance to go check them out. 

I always ask, 'if I buy them all will you give me a discount', so I can get 6 to 9 inch loofas for 50cents each....without shipping that is a steal! Even at the normal price of $1 each, I sell 2.5 ounce loofa soaps for the same price as my 6 ounce bars, so even paying $1 is really good. Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL :rofl
I guess I'll have to wait till they get another shipment in. You beat me to them!!!
Thanks for the info
Linda


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

The vines are very easy to grow on a fence. But that would be a lot longer wait than checking at the dollar store!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like using ground luffa in my soaps instead.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay Stacey, how do you grind up a loofa? And our dollar stores here have never ever carried loofas except little small ones, face washing ones, etc. I've begged and pleaded at several of the stores and they act like they don't know what they are or where a person would get them. Booo hoo hoo for me. I really do need to order some online. From somewhere.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't grind it. I buy it that way.  MMS has it.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Who is MMS? Still learning all these acronyms! :blush
Linda


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought a huge box from these folks. 
http://www.loofahsponge.net/products.php


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

:blush I know who MMS is. I go there all the time...just didn't think about it. :blush


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

MMS is Majestic Mountain Sage, aka The Sage.


----------

